# Knitting Bee - You Are Invited



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Knitting Bee 
Who - Everyone is invited and welcome to bring friends
Where - The Pridie Collection - 432 Rogers Street in Peterborough Ontario Canada
When - June 2nd, 2012 / Rain date June 9th, 2012 
10 am to 4 pm
Why - Knitting and Crocheting Chemo Hats for The Canadian Cancer Society
Bring - lawn chair, hat, sunscreen, umbrella, water bottle, knitting tools, food item (cooler if necessary), 2 swap items, something for show & tell / fashion show

I will have some Soft Touch Yarn (which is reccommended for the hats) on hand for sale ($6.50 includes the tax) for those who wish to purchase some. Donations welcome!

10 am to 12 noon - working on chemo hats
12 noon to 1:30 pm - potluck lunch
1:30 to 2:30 pm - swap
2:30 to 4:00 pm - show & tell / fashion show while finishing up the chemo hats
4:00 pm - clean up and home time

RSVP - as soon as possible. Hope to see you


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I only wish we had one of these here. I suppose I could start one, huh?



pridie said:


> Knitting Bee
> Who - Everyone is invited and welcome to bring friends
> Where - The Pridie Collection - 432 Rogers Street in Peterborough Ontario Canada
> When - June 2nd, 2012 / Rain date June 9th, 2012
> ...


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I only wish everyone here on KP lived close by so I could meet everyone. Well, I can only hope and pray that the ones who do will attend. Car pooling is a great way to save money and get all your friends together.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I'd love to come! Thanks for the invitation.It's marked on my calendar. I drive a Subaru Forester(big enough for extra passengers), and would be happy to car-pool, from the east end of Toronto.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

That's wonderful. Your welcome. I hope your car pool offer will stir up some interest at your end.


----------



## ballsofyarn (Jan 16, 2012)

What a delight to learn you are from my home town. I was born and raised in Peterborough, I remember Rogers St. well. In fact my sister still lives in Petgerborough. Wish I were closer to attend your sit-in, but have lived in California since 1955, having been a grad from Civic hospital. Congrats on holding such a noble event. Would love to hear from you privately if you so desire. Peace and blessings,
Martha


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Isn't that something. I was born and raised in Bowmanville. Have lived in Peterborough for 30 years now. Please feel free to pass the news onto your sister if she knits or crochets. Maybe she will be able to attend. I think I would much rather live in California where the suns shines all year round. Peace and Blessings to you too.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

I would love to come but it's a bit far to travel
Have a lovely day and I will think about you all
Ann


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What a wonderful event to sponsor!! I hope you have a great turnout! If I lived closer, I'd be there. I'll be thinking of you all that day.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I would love to attend. What size needles for the yarn?


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

That's wonderful! I will add your name to the list. The Soft Touch yarn requires a 5.00 mm needle or a 4.50 mm crochet hook. So, you might want to bring a few different sizes to test your tension as everyone knits and crochets differently.


Bonidale said:


> I would love to attend. What size needles for the yarn?


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks! Add my friend Carol to your list; she wants to attend too.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Great! will add Carol to the list too. Look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a wonderful event...... Hope it is a huge success.... I'm working on hats for our cancer center and doing purple hats for Shaken Baby in Nov. I'll be looking up the Soft Touch Yarn....


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Thank you. I plan to do this every year in memory of my sister Kim and all those who have and are suffering with cancer. The Soft Touch yarn is very soft not scratchy on their sensitive heads. My sister could not wear a wig as it bothered her. So, I designed a hat for her to wear and of course her favorite color was pink. It is called Kimberly's Cool Cap. 
I am a believer in giving back to the community so this is one way I thought would bring other knitters and crocheters together for a great cause. 
Thank you Dreamweaver for your contribution to the cancer center and Shaken Baby. Blessings!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pridie..... I do the cancer center as my own pay back.... I am still recieving 6 mo. check-ups for lung cancer and my daughter had triple negative breast cancer at the same time.. Husband had prostate cancer treated last year. We have lost some loved ones and have others suffering right now so I would also like to make some contribution to others because I have walked a mile in their shoes..... Is there someplace where I could see Kimberly's Cool Cap? I would love to add it to my collection.... I try to make many different styles so that there is a variety in the basket....


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I am sad to hear this Dreamweaver. Everywhere I go, everyone I talk to has cancer. I feel helpless at times as I cry for you and others alike. I will add you and your family to my prayer list. Kimberly's Cool Cap is on ravelry.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

This is just a reminder, if anyone here on KP plans to attend or bring friends please let me know as soon as possible. Thank you so much.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I agree with you. Yesterday marked the 10th anniversary of my husband's passing from prostate cancer. This is one way we can "pay it forward". Bless you for helping.


Dreamweaver said:


> Pridie..... I do the cancer center as my own pay back.... I am still recieving 6 mo. check-ups for lung cancer and my daughter had triple negative breast cancer at the same time.. Husband had prostate cancer treated last year. We have lost some loved ones and have others suffering right now so I would also like to make some contribution to others because I have walked a mile in their shoes..... Is there someplace where I could see Kimberly's Cool Cap? I would love to add it to my collection.... I try to make many different styles so that there is a variety in the basket....


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it. Has anyone asked for a ride? I'm in Scarborough, and would be willing to pick up anyone who needs a lift, if not too far from me.
See you soon!Cheers, Cathie


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it. Has anyone asked for a ride? I'm in Scarborough, and would be willing to pick up anyone who needs a lift, if not too far from me.
See you soon!Cheers, Cathie


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Sorry about the duplicate post.I tried to delete one, unsuccessfully!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Nobody has asked for a ride from Scarborough as of yet but you are more then welcome to bring all your knitting/crocheting friends with you. The more the merrier.


cathie white said:


> I'm looking forward to it. Has anyone asked for a ride? I'm in Scarborough, and would be willing to pick up anyone who needs a lift, if not too far from me.
> See you soon!Cheers, Cathie


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

thanks, see you on the 2nd!


pridie said:


> Nobody has asked for a ride from Scarborough as of yet but you are more then welcome to bring all your knitting/crocheting friends with you. The more the merrier.
> 
> 
> cathie white said:
> ...


----------

